# سكرات الموت



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 سبتمبر 2009)

* سكرات الموت *

1- ماهى سكرات الموت ؟؟؟ لا اعرف .. لم أجرب ...

ولكن لعله يقصد بها لحظات الموت .. لحظات غيبوبة , او شبه غيبوبة , قبل ان يلفظ الروح , او اثناء ذلك .. او قد يكون الجسد كذلك , بينما الروح واعية تماما لما يحدث لها ...

القديس الآنبا شيشوى , سأله تلاميذه - وهو فى تلك الحالة - فقال لهم " اتركونى يااولادى , فلست متفرغا لكم فى هذه الساعة " ...


انها اللحظات الآخيرة , والانسان بين الموت والحياة ...


طبعا البعض قد لا يمر بهذه الحالة .. مثال ذلك فى الموت الفجائى , الذى يكون فيه الانسان فى لحظة واحدة قد فارق الحياة ...
ولكننا لا نعرف كم من الوقت تخرج فيه الروح من الجسد !
هل هى لحظة ؟؟؟؟
ام

مايسميه البعض حشرجة الموت ؟؟؟

وهل يتم ذلك فى راحة وهدوء ام فى تعب والم ؟؟؟؟
ولهذا يقول الاب الكاهن " اعنا يارب على سكرات الموت " .. أى ان الآمر يحتاج الى معونة الهية حتى يعبر ...

وقد يبدو لنا ان الوفاة قد تمت وهدأ الجسد واستراح ,

ونحن لا نعرف طبيعة ومقدار الوقت الذى مر حتى برد الجسد تماما , وانقطع النفس تماما , ووقف النبض تماما ,

وانتهت الحركة تماما من الداخل والخارج , ومات المخ تماما ... ؟؟؟ !


+هل هى لحظة واحدة , أم هى لحظات تسمى سكرات الموت ؟؟؟

وماذا يراه الميت فى تلك اللحظات ؟ وماذا يسمعه ؟؟ وماذا يحسه , مما لا نراه نحن ولا نسمعه ولا نحسه ....
* ماقبل الموت *
-------------------
هو الوقت الذى يشعر فيه الانسان ان ساعته قد جاءت , وبخاصة الشخص الذى يكون فى مرض معروف انه يقربه من الموت , ويبذل فيه الآطباء اقصى جهدهم لتأجيل تلك الساعة , والمريض يعرف انه سيموت , ولكن لا يعرف متى ؟؟؟

+ هو فى حالة انتظار للموت .. وعلينا واجب نحوه ...

واجبنا ان نطلب من الله ان يغفر له قبل موته , وان يمنحه توبة , ويعطيه ساعة مقبولة , وساعة سهلة . فما يمر عليه بصعوبة ...

+ وحالة ماقبل الموت تختلف من شخص لاخر

شخص تكتنفه حالة من الخوف : الخوف من طبيعة الموت كيف يكون ؟؟ والخوف من مصيره بعد الموت , الى اين يذهب ..

واخر يطغى عليه الحزن , لمفارقة العالم , ومفارقة عائلته واحبائه . ويتمنى لو بقى ولم يمت . وتتركز صلاته فى ان يشفى ..

وثالث يطغى عليه ألم المرض , وتسيطر عليه اوجاعه , فيتمنى الموت لكى يتخلص من الالم والعذاب . اما صلاته فهى كفى يارب الما ...

ورابع يفكر فى ابديته . وهذه افضل الحالات .. يستعد قبل الموت لملاقاة الرب وهو يردد عبارات : يارب اغفر , يارب اصفح , يارب سامح , كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطاياى ...

وواجبنا ان نساعد من يموت على الوصول الى هذا الشعور , والاباء الكهنة يبذلون جهدهم مع المحكوم عليه بالاعدام ان يوصلوه الى التوبة والى الاستعداد لمقابلة الله ...

اما الذى يموت فجأة فى حادث فقد لا تكون له فرصة الاستعداد للموت وقد يقاسى سكرات الموت حسب مقدار فجائية الموت ..

وهناك اشخاص قبل الموت يرون رؤى تفرحهم او يشرق عليهم نور ويمتلئ قلبهم سلاما , ويقابلون الموت بفرح ...
* مابعد الموت *
----------------
بعد ماتخرج الروح اين تذهب ؟؟؟؟ وماذا تكون مشاعرها ؟؟؟؟

هذا الامر يتوقف على مقدار بر الانسان او خطيته :

هل تحمله الملائكة الى الفردوس , الى كورة الاحياء ومجمع الابرار واحضان ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ؟؟؟ او ستمسكه الشياطين وتقول له : انت لنا بجملتك .. كنت تنفذ مشورتنا فى كل حين !

وبعد الموت - كما يقول الكتاب " اعمالهم تتبعهم " رؤ 14 : 13

فالخاطئ تتبعه خطاياه .. يراها امامه متتالية فى كل مافعله او نواه او فكر فيه .. ولا يستطيع ان يمحوها من ذاكرته , فتزعجه وتتعبه . ولكن هذه الخطايا تمحى ولا تعود تتابعه ان كان قد تاب عنها توبة حقيقية قبل موته ...

وذلك تنفيذا لقول الرب " اصفح عن اثمهم , لا اذكر خطيتهم بعد " ار 31 : 34 .. وقوله عن التائب " كل معاصيه التى فعلها , لا تذكر عليه " حز 18 : 22 ... وعن هذا قال المرتل فى المزمور " طوبى للذى غفر اثمه وسترت خطيته . طوبى لانسان لايحسب له الرب خطية " مز 32 : 1 , 2 - رؤ 4 : 7 , 8 ...

+ ولآن بعض الآرواح تكون مضطربة فى حالة الموت , قلقة على مصيرها :

لا تعرف هل قبل الله توبتها او لم يقبل ؟ وهل غفر لها ام لم يغفر , لذلك فنحن نطلب لها الراحة ونقول " نيح يارب هذه النفس " .. نطلب لها النياح , وكلمة النياح كلمة سريانية معناها الراحة ...
مكتوب من كتاب
سنوات مع اسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يحفظ قداسه البابا

موضوع مميز شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا كيريا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

من منا يعرف بان الشرطة ستأتي للقبض

 عليه ويبقى جالسا يضحك ويشاهد التلفاز

او اما اشبه..

من منا يعلم بانه مسافر  وبأن الطائرة

ستطير بنا بعد قليل ولا يستعد لهذه

الرحلة ..

فكيف اذا بالرحلة الاخيرة الا وهي الرحلة

الابدية الى الخلود بجانب الرب يسوع

هذا اذا اخترنا ذاك المكان

كل الشكر الك يا كركر

الرب يسوع يبارك مجودك


----------



## فادية (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا  كلنا  برحمتة  ويغفر  لنا  ضعفاتنا  وخطايانا ويقبلنا  في  ملكوته  للحياة الابدية *
*شكرا على  الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

> + ولآن بعض الآرواح تكون مضطربة فى حالة الموت , قلقة على مصيرها :
> 
> لا تعرف هل قبل الله توبتها او لم يقبل ؟ وهل غفر لها ام لم يغفر , لذلك فنحن نطلب لها الراحة ونقول " نيح يارب هذه النفس " .. نطلب لها النياح , وكلمة النياح كلمة سريانية معناها الراحة ...


 
موضوع رااااااااائع يا كيريا 
ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

